# Critque my Clen+T3+AAS cycle please?



## eXistence (Jan 2, 2012)

Would like your help if you don't mind. Especially those familiar with the clen+t3 cycles. I'm going to run a 10 week cycle of everything except for clen as it will be 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Would like to keep T3 running all 10 weeks as well. Cycle follows:


(Weeks 1-3) Test Prop 100mg EOD 
(Weeks 1-10) Test Cyp 600mg 
 (Weeks 1-10) Adex or Aromasin @ .5mg or 12.5mg EOD. (Havent decided which I'm going to use but Adex is taking the favor)
(Weeks 1-4) HCG 250iu's 2x a week 
(Weeks 5-10) HCG 500iu's 2x a week 



Clen/T3
(Week 1)
Day 1: 20mcg/25mcg    
Day 2: 40mcg/25mcg
Day 3: 60mcg/25mcg
Day 4: 80mcg/25mcg
Day 5: 80mcg/25mcg
Day 6: 100mcg/25mcg
Day 7: 100mcg/25mcg
(Week 2)
Day 8: 100mcg/50mcg
Day 9: 100mcg/50mcg
Day 10: 100mcg/50mcg
Day 11: 100mcg/50mcg
Day 12: 100mcg/50mcg
Day 13: 80mcg/50mcg
Day 14: 60mcg/50mcg
(Week 3)
Day 15: off/75mcg
Day 16: off/75mcg
Day 17: off/75mcg
Day 18: off/75mcg
Day 19: off/75mcg
Day 20: off/75mcg
Day 21: off/75mcg
(Week 4)
Day 22: off/100mcg
Day 23: off/100mcg
Day 24: off/100mcg
Day 25: off/100mcg
Day 26: off/100mcg
Day 27: off/100mcg
Day 28: off/100mcg
(Week 5)
Day 29: 20mcg/100mcg
 Day 30: 40mcg/100mcg
 Day 31: 60mcg/100mcg
 Day 32: 80mcg/100mcg
 Day 33: 100mcg/100mcg
 Day 34: 100mcg/100mcg
 Day 35: 100mcg/100mcg
(Week 6 )
Day 36: 100mcg/100mcg
  Day 37: 100mcg/100mcg
  Day 38: 120mcg/100mcg
  Day 39: 120mcg/100mcg
  Day 40: 100mcg/100mcg
  Day 41: 80mcg/100mcg
  Day 42: 60mcg/100mcg
 (Week 7)
Day 43: off/75mcg
 Day 44: off/75mcg
 Day 45: off/75mcg
 Day 46: off/75mcg
 Day 47: off/75mcg
 Day 48: off/75mcg
 Day 49: off/75mcg
(Week 8)
Day 50: off/75mcg
  Day 51: off/75mcg
  Day 52: off/75mcg
  Day 53: off/75mcg
  Day 54: off/75mcg
  Day 55: off/75mcg
  Day 56: off/75mcg
(Week 9)
Day 57: 20mcg/50mcg
  Day 58: 40mcg/50mcg
  Day 59: 60mcg/50mcg
  Day 60: 80mcg/50mcg
  Day 61: 100mcg/50mcg
  Day 62: 100mcg/50mcg
  Day 63: 100mcg/50mcg
(Week 10)
Day 64: 100mcg/25mcg
   Day 65: 100mcg/25mcg
   Day 66: 120mcg/25mcg
   Day 67: 120mcg/25mcg
   Day 68: 100mcg/25mcg
   Day 69: 80mcg/25mcg
   Day 70: 60mcg/25mcg

Weeks 11-12 - Nothing
Weeks 14-17 Clomid/Aromasin



Took me a bit to type out, but let me know what you guys think?


----------

